# فلنتعاون في دراسة pmp رقم ( 2 )



## omda4wady (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوة الافاضل
هذه مساهمة بسيطة مني وهي محاولة للتعليم الذاتي وانتاج محتوى عربي لشرح شهادة
PMP
ارجو من الاخوة الراغبين في التعاون من اجل اخراج عمل جيد ان يبدأ معنا
ونرجو من القراء عدم وضع عبارات الشكر وغيرها حتى تبقى الصفحة متاحة لاضافة مواضيع مهمة

م عماد حامد

نرجو من المشاركين اخفاء توقيعاتهم من الموضوع حتى يكون المحتوي علمي فقط​
المشاركة رقم ( 1 ) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t172059.html

الجزء الثاني
================================

بعد ان شرحنا في المرة السابقة التعاريف الخاصة بمقدمات علم ادارة المشروعات 
سنتحدث اليوم عن عنصر مهم جدا يؤثر على مشروع وهو

الأساليب التنظيمية

Organizational Structures 


تعتمد ال PMI خمس انماط من اساليب التنظيم وهي
Functional 
Weak Matrix
Balanced matrix
Strong Matrix
Projectized 

وسنبدأ بشرح كل واحد منهم

*Functional Organization*

وهو تنظيم وظيفي يعتمد على وضع مدير عل كل قسم يؤدي وظيفة معينة 
وتحت هذا المدير يأتي فريق العمل 

وهو نموذج قديم جدا ونمطي في إدارة الاعمال ويعطي الشكل الهرمي 






وكما نرى في الشكل السابق فان موظفي كل قسم يتبعون مباشرة لمدير ذلك القسم 
ومديري الاقسام يتبعون مباشرة للمدير التنفيذي للمؤسسة
وبمعنى آخر يكون لكل موظف في المؤسسة مدير واحد

وهذا النمط من التنظيم موجود في الهيئات الحكومية 
لذا نجد ان الموظف لا يستطيع تخطي مديره المباشر ليتصل بالمدير الأعلى

وقد يطلب المدير التنفيذي من مدير إدارة المعلومات مثلا عمل مشروع برنامج قاعدة بيانات للمؤسسة
فيقوم مدير ادارة المعلومات باختيار موظف من كل إدارة للتعاون مع مبرمجي القسم في عمل برنامج قاعدة البيانات

ماهي مميزات هذا النوع ؟
اولا الهيكل التنظيمي للمؤسسة ثابت 
ثانيا الموظفين يتلقون تعليماتهم من اشخاص محددين ولا يوجد تداخل في القرارات

ماهي عيوب هذا التنظيم ؟
عند اختيار مجموعة من الافراد لتكوين فريق عمل يكون المدير ذو صلاحيات محدودة نظرا لان كل موظف ولاؤه يعود لمدير القسم وليس مدير المشروع


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (22 يناير 2010)

نتابع مجهودك العظيم اخي الكريم omda4wady 


وننتظر استكمالك للعمل المضيف للجميع


----------



## ahmedafatah (23 يناير 2010)

عمل رائع جزاك الله خيرااااااا


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (23 يناير 2010)

زميلنا العزيز
تابع فشرحك رائع وأنا من المتابعين و بإهتمام شديد
شكرا لك


----------



## المورد العربى (23 يناير 2010)

بجد نشكرك على المجهود العظيم ونتمنى ان يوضع فى ميزان حسناتك اخى الكريم وانا من المتابعين لشرحك ومستفيد منة بدرجة كبيرة جدا


----------



## الأميرة (7 سبتمبر 2010)

نحن بانتظار متابعتك أخي الكريم
سلمت أناملك


----------



## عبدالله خلاف (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود جباااااار 

جزاك الله خير ونفع الله بك وكتب لك الاجر


----------



## hany_kortoba (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود طيب شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامكم بنشر المعرفة للمهندسين 
يجعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك 
لا تتاخر علينا فى المزيد​


----------



## bebo5000 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*مجهود طيب شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامكم بنشر المعرفة للمهندسين 
يجعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك *


----------



## nisreen1001 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

Thank you


----------



## hammam2003 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

كمل كمل كمل وشكرا على المجهود...ومعلش إحنا ماسمعناش كلامك بخصوص الشكر لكن إنت بطلت شرح


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

كمل كمل كمل وشكرا على مجهودك


----------



## hamada_7220 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووور


----------



## ايمن حسين (7 سبتمبر 2011)

​*[b]فى انتظار استكمال الشرح والامل فى المزيد من الاخ عماد حامد بارك الله فى مجهوده ونامل من الاخ عماد ان يلقى الضوء على الاتى :*[/b]​*1-كيف نبدا ومن اين نبدا واول الطريق وفكرة موجزة مجدولة عن الموضوع ومحطاته
2- ماهى الكتب والمراجع العلمية -المباشرة والموضوعية بدون تطويل -التى يمكن الرجوع اليها 
3 -المميزات والفوائد التى تعود علينا من هذا الموضوع وهل يستحق فعلا المجهود الكبير الذى سيبذل
4-هل نحن فى منطقتنا العربية نستطيع تفعيل هذا المنهج والاستفادة به فى مشاريعنا ام سيكون الموضوع مجرد شهادة ومعلومات لايمكن الاستفادة بها او تطبيقها على الواقع ويضيع وقتنا وجهدنا هباءا منثورا 
5- فى حدود علمى ان الموضوع مستويات عدة وكل مستوى بشهادة معتمدةمن المعهد الامريكى وطبعا برسوم تدفع بالدولار اقلها مايزيد على 300دولاروبالنظر الى تكاليف عدة مستويات نجدها تكاليف باهظة فعلا
6- لماذا المعهد الامريكى هو من يعترف بشهادته وهل يعتبرذلك استنزاف لاموال الناس ولماذا لايتم بحث الموضوع فى الجامعات بمنطقتنا من قبل علمائنا واستاذتنا بل تطويره بما يتلاءم ويتوافق مع طبيعة المنطقة والبيئة التى نعيش فيها ليتم تفعيله والاستفادة منه ومعالجة الواقع والمشاكل الحقيقية بالمنطقة وبلاشك فان بلادنا ومنطقتنا من المحيط الى الخليج غنية بالاساتذة والعلماء الاكفاء بل لماذا لايتم عمل معهد كتخصص بالمنطقة ينافس الامريكى هذا وامل من الخوة الاعضاء التفاعل وان يدلى كل مجرب لهذا الموضوع مع مراعاة التبسيط للمبتدئين 
كذلك مايمنع ان نطرح ونناقش بعض فاعليات الموضوع الواقعية ليكون الاستفادة العملية التطبيقية ولايكون
الامر معلومات وشهادة ​واسال الله لى ولكم التوفيق والسداد​​*​


----------



## م_هبه (8 سبتمبر 2011)

أسلوب الشرح أكثر من رائع و مستوى فوق الممتاز
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safy61 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية وحقيقة شرح جيد جدا


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،
وكل عام وانتم بخبر... 

أحبائي من خلال دراسة لكتاب "ادارة المشاريع الاحترافية" الاصدار الرابع

واجهتني مشكله في فهم " دور مدير ادارة البرامج ومدير ادارة الحافظه في المشاريع" ؟ وماهي مسؤولياتهما

لانه وحسب فهمي الهيكل التنظيمي لادارة المشاريع حسب pmp هو:

مدير مشروع___ مدير برنامج ___مدير ادارة البرامج __ مدير ادارة الحافظه __ مدير مكتب المشاريع pmo 

ارجوا الافاده وجزاكم الله خير ...*​


----------

